Ask HN: What is your way to get inspiration for new projects? - WildGreenLeave
======
madflame991
1\. Search on the internet and you might stumble upon lists like these
[http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-programs-every-
programmer...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-programs-every-programmer-
should-make-at-least-once).

2\. Search for images of "procedural generated art" \- there are TONS of
these. Pick a pretty/simple one and try to reproduce it.

3\. Pick an esoteric programming language
([http://esolangs.org/wiki/Main_Page](http://esolangs.org/wiki/Main_Page))
that doesn't yet have an interpreter/compiler and write one for it.

4\. Pick an old piece of hardware and write an emulator for it: old consoles
and home computers (NES, Commodore64, CHIP-8, etc). While writing the emulator
you're going to need an assembler, disassembler and debugger to have any
chance at debugging - these are bonus.

5\. Try to port something to the GPU, something that's really
awkward/challenging to port. Like a small lisp interpreter - I've no idea how
to do that; early shader models aren't even turing complete.

------
stullig
Get high.

~~~
falloutx
There is an app for that.

~~~
stullig
<3

